# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Seattle Supersonics



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Dallas Mavericks [50-30] @ Seattle Supersonics [18-62]*
 | Sunday, April 13 2008 | Seattle, Washington | Key Arena | 9:00 pm ET | 
| *TV*: Ch. 21 | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3


*Game Notes*

The SuperSonics have called Seattle home since 1967, but their reign in the Emerald City could soon be coming to an end.

With the future of the franchise uncertain, the SuperSonics host the Dallas Mavericks on Sunday in what could be the final NBA game played in Seattle.

The Sonics played their first game in Seattle as an expansion team on Oct. 20, 1967, losing to the San Diego Rockets 121-114 in front of a crowd of 4,473 at Seattle Center Coliseum.

Since then, they’ve won 1,074 regular-season home games and brought an NBA title to the city - their 1979 championship remains Seattle’s only major men’s professional title since the Seattle Metropolitans won the Stanley Cup in 1917.

Despite the Sonics’ rich history in the area, new ownership has threatened to move the franchise, claiming KeyArena - formerly the Seattle Center Coliseum - is outdated and unprofitable. Though the team’s lease with the arena doesn’t expire for two more seasons, owner Clay Bennett is hoping to get the team to his hometown of Oklahoma City before the beginning of 2008-09. Seattle is suing the team to prevent the relocation, and the trial is scheduled to begin June 16.

“I’m watching it like everyone else,” said Sonics forward Nick Collison, who has been with the team since it drafted him in 2003, making him and draft classmate Luke Ridnour the two longest-tenured players on the team.

“I’ll definitely be disappointed if we have to move. I love it here for a lot of reasons. But I also accept the fact that being in the NBA you can’t control 100 percent where you’re going to be.”

Before any of that is resolved, the Sonics (18-62) will try to get one more win in Seattle in their home finale. In a rebuilding season, they’ve already clinched the Western Conference’s worst record and the worst record in franchise history, but a strong finish at home could mean a lot given the emotional circumstances.

The Sonics, who close the season with a road game against Golden State on Wednesday, beat Denver 151-147 in double-overtime in their last home game last Sunday.

“They played with a ton of heart and they didn’t give in,” Sonics coach P.J. Carlesimo said after that game. “They competed. I just thought it was a great effort.”

Since that victory, however, the Sonics were swept in a three-game road trip against the league’s three Texas teams. They fell 95-74 in San Antonio on Friday.

That trip included a 99-83 loss to the Mavericks (50-30) on Tuesday. Seattle has lost all three meetings with Dallas this season to extend its losing streak in the series to 13 games dating to its 107-102 road victory on Dec. 9, 2004.

The Mavericks hope to continue their dominance over the Sonics as they try to tune up for the playoffs, which they’ll most likely enter as the West’s No. 7 seed.

The Mavericks are coming off a 108-105 loss at Portland on Saturday night. They played without All-Star forward Josh Howard, who aggravated his bruised right knee in the team’s previous game. Howard, who is Dallas’ second-leading scorer with 20.0 points per game, is day-to-day, but the Mavericks likely won’t rush him back into the lineup with the playoffs on the horizon.

Dallas guard Jason Terry, a Seattle native, was held to 10 points and 3-for-15 shooting Saturday after averaging 21.8 points and shooting 53.3 percent in his previous six games. He had 22 points and went 9-for-11 from the field against the Sonics on Tuesday.


*Starting Lineups*





































*Earl Watson - Kevin Durant - Jeff Green - Nick Collison - Johan Petro*

*vs.*





































*Jason Kidd - Jason Terry - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*


*Injuries*
*Sonics:* Chris Wilcox (right finger) and Robert Swift (knee) are out. 
*Mavs:* Jerry Stackhouse (right groin strain) is day-to-day. 









​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Hopefully it's not the last home game for the Sonics.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Dude, they've played the Sonics 3 time in the past like... 7 games. I'm tired of playing the Sonics! They better win though, because the Sonics aren't exactly an elite team.

Oh, and it is their last home game.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:thinking2:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Mavs have looked horrible on both ends of the court these past couple games.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:thumbdown:

I understand that it wasn't going to be a blowout because of the circumstances, but come on, you can't lose to the Sonics.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

oh wow. we lost -_-


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Since the Nuggets hold the tie breaker, we could finish #8.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow... what a turn of events!

How can a team fight for wins against GSW, PHX and UTA only to lose two straight to POR and SEA. :lol: :lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wow... what a turn of events!
> 
> How can a team fight for wins against GSW, PHX and UTA only to lose two straight to POR and SEA. :lol: :lol:


Aren't we used to that with this team ? :whoknows:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Aren't we used to that with this team ? :whoknows:


I think all of Dallas' teams are fighting a curse.


----------

